# Looking for yogurt e liquid



## Lex Aer (29/10/15)

Hi all, I need some advice on where I can find some yogurt? e liquid. I enjoy the taste of Rocketman which I believe is blueberry granola and yogurt flavour (I have Milkman as well) and am looking for something similar in an e juice that is smooth. Any suggestions would be appreciated immensely!


----------



## Alex_123 (29/10/15)

Hi,
@ComplexChaos has a yogurt flavor. 
Im not a yogurt fan but it did taste good!


----------



## Pixstar (29/10/15)

White Label has Berry Yoghurt

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## moonunit (29/10/15)

Try Plume Station Master Yogi, this is my favorite yoghurt, proper yoghurt flavour with red berry coulis/jam. 

See my review in this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/plume-station-juice-reviews.t13642/

I have briefly tested the Complex Chaos yoghurt flavour, I found it to be more fruity and creamy than tart yoghurt.

Edit: I see the OP is in Cape Town and you are more than welcome to bring a sample bottle around and I'll give you some Master Yogi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee (29/10/15)

@ComplexChaos has one called Yogi Drip which I quite enjoy but I find it tastes more like Yogeta lollipops. 

@WHITELABEL has a Blueberry yogurt out now, I haven't tried it but @Andre seems quite impressed with it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (29/10/15)

Yip, WhiteLabel Berry Yoghurt is the best yoghurt I have tried so far. Available at www.vapecartel.co.za. My review here. Have tried all the ones mentioned above, but none as tangy as WhiteLabel's. So, all depends on your flavour profile.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Lex Aer (29/10/15)

Thank you so much. I see Cosmic Fog also has a yogurt liquid called the streak. Any views thereon? Will try the White Label and Plumestation (really appreciate the links to the reviews Andre and moonunit), where can I buy some of the Plumestation moonunit?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JapsGroen (29/10/15)

best yogurt flavor for me is nostalgia's yogichew. nom nom cant get enough. 
http://juicyjoes.co.za/?product=yogichew


----------



## BumbleBee (29/10/15)

JapsGroen said:


> best yogurt flavor for me is nostalgia's yogichew. nom nom cant get enough.
> http://juicyjoes.co.za/?product=yogichew


That's one I'd like to try but it only goes up to 6mg


----------



## Willyza (30/10/15)

Pixstar said:


> White Label has Berry Yoghurt


I have tried it on 0mg and loved it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

